# Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?



## Elbhai (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage: Eignen sich die GPS Handgeräte auch zum Wiederfinden von z.B. Futterplätzen im binnengewässer? Wie genau sind die GEräte in etwa?

Kann man da wenn man sich an seinem Futterplatz befindet diesen einfach speichern und dann später wieder als Zielpunkt eingeben? Quasi als "moderne" Art der Markierungsboje?


Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Kunze (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo Elbhai!

Moderne GPS Handgeräte habe Abweichungen von 3 bis 10m.

Ich denke zum Wiederfinden der angelegten Futterplätze/ Futterteppiche in 

größeren Gewässen sollte das reichen.

Position speichern und dann kannst du dich jederzeit wieder vom Gerät 

dorthin führen lassen.

Hab vorige Woche mit einem Karpfen Freak gesprochen, der das genauso 

handelt. #h


----------



## Elbhai (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Welches Gerät würdest Du denn dazu empfehlen? Komme ich mit 200 eur klar?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

ich habe mir den Klassiker der GPS den GARMIN GPS 38 günstig gebraucht gekauft .. . damit finde ich in großen Seen zuverlässig wieder Stellen, jedoch orientiere ich mich dann an der mir angegebenen Stelle zusätzlich noch an Bodenstrukturen.
Neuere Geräte haben aber "Mann über Board" Funktion, die sehr einfach zu bedienen ist( "sekundenschneller Tastendruck") und die dir dann sehr genau die Stelle wieder zeigt.#h


----------



## Elbhai (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

hallo Toni,

welches
 Gerät hat z.b. diese funktion?

Ps: werde mir wohl doch das x 125 oder 135 holen... hast mich wohl doch überzeugt...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Kunze (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo Elbhai!

- Garmin Geko 202 

- Garmin eTrex 

- Garmin eTrex Venture 

- Magellan explorist 100 

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist das letztgenannte.

Natürlich kannst du dich bei e-bay mal umschaun.

Da ist das eine oder andere Schnäppchen immer drin. #h

PS: MIB haben sie alle.


----------



## Klausi (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Die guten Geräte haben eine Genauigkeit bis 3 Meter. In einigen Binnen-Gewässer kann ich sogar das GPS Gerät empfehlen, da es auch in Mecklenburg und in Brandenburg Gewässer gibt wo ein Fischfinder verboten ist. Da macht sich das mit den GPS Gerät schon besser die Stellen wieder zufinden.


----------



## Elbhai (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo,

hm, 3 mtr hört sich ja wirklich gut an.
Ist das mit den von Kunze genannten Geräten möglich oder schaffen das nur extrem teure High End Geräte?
Die genannten Geräte sind ja in meimem Preisrahmen...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Toni,
> 
> ...
> Ps: werde mir wohl doch das x 125 oder 135 holen... hast mich wohl doch überzeugt...
> ...


 
Wirst es nicht bereuen #h


----------



## Brosme00 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo Elbhai,

arbeite mit Magellan Meridian Color und Magellan Sportrak Color. Absoluter Hammer. Die Geräte besitzen die Möglichkeit künzlich eingeschaltete Ungenauigkeiten auszugleichen und damit die 3 m Genauigkeit zu erreichen. Mag vielleicht bei anderen Geräten genau so sein. Laß dich aber von mir nicht beirren.
Andere Boarder haben ja auch ihre Erfahrungen.

Gruß Brosme


----------



## Elbhai (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo Brosme,

meinst du damit die WAAS/EGNOS  Korrektur? 

Momentan tendiere ich zum Magellan Explorist 100. Das Gerät ist ja auch recht preiswert!

Hat noch jemand eine Online Bezugsquelle für dieses Gerät?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## ug7t (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hm, 3 mtr hört sich ja wirklich gut an.
> Ist das mit den von Kunze genannten Geräten möglich oder schaffen das nur extrem teure High End Geräte?
> Die genannten Geräte sind ja in meimem Preisrahmen...



Hi,

die Genauigkeit ist vom Preis des Gerätes unabhängig, da spielt nur eine Rolle ob es das EGNOS Korrektursignal nutzen kann oder nicht.

Auch Geräte der oberen Preisklasse für die Landesvermessung messen im Grunde nicht genauer, sie können aber andere Korrektursignale verarbeiten. Nur damit erreichen sie eine größere Genauigkeit (z.B. <1cm) 

Ich hab ein Garmin Geko 201 und bin damit im Grunde sehr zufrieden, es ist halt klein und handlich. Ich habs bisher nur an Land zur Orientierung (Geocaching) genommen und zwar ohne das EGNOS Signal zu nutzen. Unter oft schlechten Bedingungen (Wald etc.) bin ich aber auch so im Rahmen einer ca. 10m Genauigkeit.
Mit EGNOS solls, wie die anderen schreiben, zwar genauer gehen, an Land hab ich da aber zwiespältige Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Satelietten die dieses spezielle Signal ausstrahlen stehen sehr flach überm Horizont und sind daher oft nicht gut zu empfangen. Ich nutze das Gerät daher ohne EGNOS.


gruß,
Nicolaus


----------



## Brosme00 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Halo Elbhai,

bin nur kurzfristig in den Boaderchat reingegangen. Schicke dir aber , noch weitere Infos zu.
Gruß Brosme


----------



## Elbhai (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo,

nochmals danke für eure Antworten!!

Also d.h. auf dem Wasser werde ich genauere Positionsangaben erhalten, da vermutlich ein besserer Empfang vorliegt...

Was haltet ihr denn vom IFinder Go von Lowrance?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Brosme00 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

HalloEilhai,

es werden immer, auch über ebeay, in dem Ladenpreis deklarierte GPS überteuert angeboten. Das Magellan Sportrak Color mit allen erforderlichen Möglichkeiten der Navigation bekommst du nagelneu von awniemeier für 299,00 € angeboten. Gehe einfach auf www.awniemeier.de und dort wirst du meine Antwort bestätigt finden. Es gibt zur Zeit, meiner Meinung nach, keine bessere Variante.

Gruß und Petri brosmee


----------



## Brosme00 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo Elbhai,

muß mich etwas verbessern, es handelt sich um das GPS Magellan Sportrak Pro.
Ist also nicht farbig.

Gruß brosme:m


----------



## Kunze (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo Elbhai!

Andere Bezugsquellen für das Magellan.

Du hast ja nach Geräten ohne Kartenfunktion gefragt.

Halte dieses Modell für ideal.

Es ist WAAS/ Egnos fähig und damit verdammt genau. #h


----------



## Brosme00 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo Elbhai,

wichtig ist, daß du ein GPS hast, daß, wie schon erwähnt, die WAAS und EGNOS Technologie aufweist. Es werden mehrere Fabrikate mit dieser Ausstattung angeboten. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Magellanserie. Sollte aber jedem überlassen bleiben. Nun zum Detail: Mit WAAS kann ein GPS-Empfänger Standorte mit einer noch nie da gewesenen Genauigkeit berechnen.
WAAS ist also ein Mittel, das die Genauigkeit des GPS über das zivilisierte
Standartsignal hinaus verbessert. Da  insgesamt 4 Satelliten zur Fehlerbehebung vorhanden sind, sind diese Fehlerkonrrekturen erst möglich.
Verweg ist WAAS ein kostenloser Service, der von jedem damit ausgestattetem GPS empfangen werden kann.  Die Genauigkeit liegt normal bei 7m. OK, auch schon enorm. Aber Testversuche haben ergeben, daß die Genauigkeit sich auf 3m verbessern kann. Möglich machen es insgesamt 4 Satelliten, wobei zwei für die Korrekturen über Nord-und Südamerika im Bereich des Pazifik und Atlantik und zwei über Afrika und Indien senden.
Wobei letzere die europäische Abdeckung beinhalten. Alle Satelliten sind geostationär, heißt, sie bleiben an der gleichen Stelle über dem Erdäquator. Da die Möglichkeit besteht, daß beide für uns intressante Satelliten sich in der Nähe des Erdäquators befinden, eine Beeinträchtigung durch Geländeerhebungen, Blattwerk oder sonstig örtlich bedingte Beeinträchtigungen, eine 3m Genauigkeit ausschließen. Da WAAS ein neues System ist und sich in der Entwicklung befindet kann es unter Umständen zu Serciceausfällen kommen. Das System berechneter Fixpunkte bleibt aber immer bestehen. So, ich hoffe, ich hab dich nicht zu doll gestreßt.
Faszinierend ist für mich die Navigation, Wetterkunde und alles, was sich in Sachen Lichterführung bzw. generell auf See sich zurechtzufinden, wichtig ist.

Gruß und Petri


Brosme


----------



## Elbhai (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hand GPS in Binnengewässern?*

Hallo zusammen,

wow, da sind wirklich sehr gute Infos zusammengekommen!! Vielen Dank dafür!!

So, ich habe jetzt den Magellan Explorist 100 für EUR 119,-- ersteigert! Denke das ist ein guter Preis!
Bin schon richtig gespannt und hoffe das gute Stück bald ausprobieren zu können!!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------

